# joining two sloped roofs



## robhare (May 28, 2010)

Goodday
I'm thinking of adding a room to my balcony , as per attched drawing .
But I'm having a problem with the design of the join , and making this waterproof. Has anyone seen a design which i could use ?
Thanks 
Rob


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Can't do it the way you have it drawn. Only two ways you can do that is bring that out as a third hip, just like the two big ones. Then you have to cricket both sides between the existing hips and the new one. Or do a shed roof tying into the two hips on the sides and sloping up and tying into the main roof on the back. Shed roof is your best option I think.


----------



## robhare (May 28, 2010)

Thanks for your help , I was thinking of keeping the style similar to the rest of the house.
Would the following work , where the join's are all at a slight down angle .
What do you think.
Regards
Rob


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

robhare said:


> Thanks for your help , I was thinking of keeping the style similar to the rest of the house.
> Would the following work , where the join's are all at a slight down angle .
> What do you think.
> Regards
> Rob


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

robhare said:


> But I'm having a problem with the design of the join , and making this waterproof. Has anyone seen a design which i could use ?
> Thanks
> Rob


Can't you just flash the joints and have these valleys slightly pitched downward toward the edge of the roof, say 1" per 10', like you said in #3?


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks Sly, I was too tired to do that. Don't know if the hips are going to cause issues with it, always been gables when I've done them.

And, no, I would not do anything less than a 2.5 or 3/12. Anything less and you will have standing water and major problems in that long a run.


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

OldNBroken said:


> Thanks Sly, I was too tired to do that. Don't know if the hips are going to cause issues with it, always been gables when I've done them.
> 
> And, no, I would not do anything less than a 2.5 or 3/12. Anything less and you will have standing water and major problems in that long a run.



The hips will for sure be an high risk area the way they run 'die-out' into the valley, but if the roofer weaves not only the first four or five courses of shingles but also weaves the first same number of caps in with those weaved shingles the detail will work.
I have done several of them, those really good 'creative' minded architects, they are always finding stuff like this to challenge framers & roofers.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Slyfox said:


> I have done several of them, those really good 'creative' minded architects, they are always finding stuff like this to challenge framers & roofers.


"What do ya mean you can't build it? I drew it right here on this paper!"
Those ones? :wallbash:

I like doing full 3-ply flintlastic SA on the crickets.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

OldNBroken said:


> "What do ya mean you can't build it? I drew it right here on this paper!"


This guy drew a lot of things that can't be built
http://veritasdomain.files.wordpress.com/2007/06/escher-waterfall-medium.jpg


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Yoyizit said:


> This guy drew a lot of things that can't be built
> http://veritasdomain.files.wordpress.com/2007/06/escher-waterfall-medium.jpg


I think I've worked with that architect a few times. :laughing::laughing:


----------

